# UTF8 - Partiell lauffähig, kleine Fehler

## Neo_0815

Gruß,

also ich habe nach den Gentoo Wiki und UTF8 Guide mein System umgestellt - funktioniert soweit alles recht gut, außer das zum Beispiel:

man diesenseitegibtesdnicht

als Antowrt liefert:

Keine Handbuchseite fr diesenseitegibtesdnicht

Es fehlt das ü, das ist irgendwie bei allen Fehlerausgaben so, nun die Frage ... wie beheb ich das, manpage anzeigen, Dateien in UTF8 erstellen und ausgeben sowie anzeigen tut ja alles, also scheint der Fehler ja in irgend nem Paket zu liegen ... welches ist die Frage.

Kann mir da wer helfen, ohne emerge -eD als Vorschlag zu bringen.

Gruß

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

im Wiki-Eintrag fehlt die Beschreibung für die manpages.

Unter Link steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Man
> 
> Man pages are an integral part of any Linux machine. To ensure that any unicode in your man pages render correctly, edit /etc/man.conf and replace a line as shown below.
> ...

 

Wenn in der Datei /etc/man.conf bei NROFF der Eintrag -Tascii entfernt wird (so wie in der Gentoo-Dokumentation beschrieben ist) sollte es mit man + Umlauten funktionieren.

lg

----------

## Neo_0815

Das hab ich schon. Manpages geht ja auch, nur die Fehlermeldungen davon net.

Gruß

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

es ist in diesem Fall 'leider wieder' das Problem, dass die Hilfedatei in der Codierung charset=iso-8859-1 vorhanden ist. Das gleiche Problem gibt es auch bei mplayer, siehe dazu Link. Eigentlich sollte dafür ein Bug erfasst werden, als 'ugly hack' funktioniert folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Datei mess.de von charset=iso-8859-1 in utf-8 konvertieren und in der Datei mess.de.codeset das Codeset anpassen. Diese Dateien befinden sich im Source-Paktet von man (man-1.6.tar.gz).
> 
> cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/man
> ...

 

Die Sache hat jedoch den Nachteil, das bei der nächsten Aktualisierung von man die Datein wieder angepasst werden müssen, deshalb wäre ein Bug besser.

lg

----------

## Fabiolla

Nachtrag:

Ich hab diesen Bug noch ergänzt.

Vielleicht wird die Behebung des Bugs das Problem in Zukunft gelöst.

lg

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm vll schreib ich n Patch + Ebuild für ... Use Variable unicode dazu ... wäre doch mal ne Ideen, danke für den Hinweis probier ich heut abend aus - btw ich nehm noch die 1.5p ... die 1.6 dumped bei mir beim ausführen - wieso auch immer.

Gruß

----------

